# BREATH OF THE WILD LOADIINE READY VERSION LEAKED



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2017)

ITS HAPPENING, I JUST DOWNLOADED IT FROM THAT ISO SITE AND AM PLAYING RIGHT NOW


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 22, 2017)

Legend of Lulz: Hold Yer Breath For a While is out for loadiing Gsex2? Where can I buy it? And is the DLC refundable if I don't like it?


----------



## locriansfire (Feb 23, 2017)

You for real? Which one is "that ISO site"?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

locriansfire said:


> You for real? Which one is "that ISO site"?


cant  tell

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, congrat for 0 post since 2009


----------



## locriansfire (Feb 23, 2017)

the "That ISO site" That I am familiar with doesn't have it


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

locriansfire said:


> the "That ISO site" That I am familiar with doesn't have it


google is your friend


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 23, 2017)

give me that game or ill make u ban urself


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> give me that game or ill make u ban urself


actually, i think i can give you a link, i found it from a video, the game is in a link in its description, want it?


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> actually, i think i can give you a link, i found it from a video, the game is in a link in its description, want it?


yes plz


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

2WNrx2jq184?t


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 23, 2017)

post pics

is it legit?


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 2WNrx2jq184?t


o wow thnx  BAN  it worked  URSELF  uwu


----------



## locriansfire (Feb 23, 2017)

that's what I was expecting....... the EUR version has been dumped but there doesn't seem to be a .tik....... have fun?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> o wow thnx  BAN  it worked  URSELF  uwu


glad it worked for you too


----------



## iVcU (Feb 23, 2017)

???


----------



## locriansfire (Feb 23, 2017)

quit wasting everybody's time.....please. You had me going for a second though lol


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 23, 2017)

fake and gay reported


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2017)

chaosrunner said:


> fake and gay reported


were you expecting more from a EoF post?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 23, 2017)

locriansfire said:


> quit wasting everybody's time.....please. You had me going for a second though lol



Edge of Forum. The post is a lie.


----------



## locriansfire (Feb 23, 2017)

hahaha nah don't guess so.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i have a source with the encrypted files.... isn't there a way to forge a fake ticket? Still it's EUR, I'm not going to install it on my US


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 24, 2017)

do u have a link to dlc uwu


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> do u have a link to dlc uwu


youre trolling right? arent you?


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> youre trolling right? arent you?



obviously dummy


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2017)

We don't need shitposters like you on the internet

or alive


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2017)

VinLark said:


> We don't need shitposters like you on the internet
> 
> or alive


rude...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> We don't need shitposters like you on the internet
> 
> or alive


seriously, were you expecting more from a EoF post?


----------



## Vieax (Feb 25, 2017)

share it or your three lesbians will leave


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 28, 2017)

Playing it right now. Works great 

AWESOME !!!! 

ZELDA !!!!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## Vieax (Feb 28, 2017)

Maz7006 said:


> Playing it right now. Works great
> 
> AWESOME !!!!
> 
> ZELDA !!!!!!!!!11111111111


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 28, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2017)

Too bad it's not the NTSC version though, oh well.


----------



## LetsPlayNintendoITA (Feb 28, 2017)

I love people saying it's not NTSC. It's not like Switch is Region fre- Oh wait


----------

